# Generic German-Made Rip and Cross Cut Saws



## patron

not a bad deal for the price
rip saws are hard to find these days

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Set-of-Two-24-Hand-Saws-7-TPI-Rip-Cross-Cut-Teeth/productinfo/522%2D0600/


----------



## cicerojoe

I am making a saw till out of dimensional lumber (with no power tools) using these and will post some video on youtube if I can figure it out. I ripped a doug fir 2×6 24" in maybe 20 minutes (for the sides of the till). I can cross cut a 2×4 in about 1 minute or less with the cross cut saw.


----------



## bobasaurus

They look like really nice saws. I imagine that the teeth could be sharpened with a diamond file, but not a traditional file.


----------



## cicerojoe

That's a good point Allen. Never thought of a diamond file.


----------



## Racer2007

They are basically Disposable Saws if you can't resharpen them.


----------



## cicerojoe

Yes Richard that is true, but I think the impulse hardening process is supposed to make them resist dulling more than others methods. And I think that is accounted for in the price. I am sure these will last years, depending on usage, before they dull. OTOH, you are talking about a tool that is very low priced relative to other saws.


----------



## Racer2007

I guess that is true since unless you are a Total Hand Tool woodworker how often are you going to use these.


----------



## Ken90712

Thx nice review.


----------

